# Testing port of ripgrep



## NewGuy (Jun 11, 2017)

The ripgrep regex search utility was on the Wanted Ports list, so I took a stab at it. The version linked to in this bug report (https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=219916) builds, installs and runs for me.


----------

